# Driving to Airport



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Waiting...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG, OMG! I will stay glued to my phone all day waiting for updates!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I off tomorrow to the airport! I will bring my Ipad tonight as I begin my journey and I will be waiting to hear news of your adventure. Be blessed. Safe travels!! Have FUN


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

:bounce:


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Oooooohhhh!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Kassie said:


> I off tomorrow to the airport! I will bring my Ipad tonight as I begin my journey and I will be waiting to hear news of your adventure. Be blessed. Safe travels!! Have FUN


So excited for you. (((Big HUGS))). VQ


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You are such a tease! Are you meeting *someone* at the airport or flying somewhere?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't much like to fly.....hint hint!

:hahaha: Ha Ha!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope this special someone has a good flight in  :beerclank:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooooh, ooooh, oooh! I am getting excited, VQ.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

All I have to say is squeeeee!!!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

The news has got to be something big! Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I am supposed to be very excited for you! I will be on pins and needles waiting to see a picture of someone.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

TrixieTreasure said:


> The news has got to be something big! ...


I'm hoping it is something little!!! And cute!!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay Viking Queen - we are ready now!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking forward to details! Soon, I hope!


----------



## Jamork (May 3, 2016)

How exciting for you - and everyone here too!! You all are a great group of people!! :clap2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH! I HOPE IT'S SOMETHING LITTLE AND CUDDLY!!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hoping you are meeting someone wonderful there


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

When are we going to find out? I am so curious!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Waiting.....! 

I hope you are making this trip for what I think it is!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

op: :yawn2:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Got a sneaking idea


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

If this is just you going to buy duty-free wine or something, I'm going to be so upset.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So exciting!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tada! We are back from the airport. 

She rode in my friend Tom's lap all the way.
She is about 12 weeks old.....I haven't looked at her paperwork yet.
She is Black
She is, of course, adorable.
She retrieves balls and stuffed duckies.
She is pooped out.
She moves very fast and is a black blur in most photos.

She doesn't have a name yet.
This was all done with a couple of phone calls, some texts and emails yesterday and at 6:40 PM last night I found out she was arriving today.

She is a LOVELY SPOO PUP from Betty Brown at Donnchada in Houston Texas.

Betty is a dear person and a joy to work with.

This was all facilitated by another Poodle Forum Member, who is now my guardian angel.

I will fill in more details later. We are both exhausted and I am feeling Very Very Blessed right now.

Viking Queen and sidekick


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

What a little cutie! Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wowza! she is adorable. best reason ever presented for driving to the airport!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

VQ!
She is precious.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations!!    She is beautiful! How wonderful of your guardian angel to unite you with this great breeder and darling puppy!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am so excited for you.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! Can't wait to hear more about her. So happy for you both!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is wonderful! Had to be WestU, Lola is a Donnchada. This is a happy day!!!


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

Well it's early morning here on Saturday and this is a lovely post to read first thing. Congratulations! Enjoy your precious new fuzz ball. She is gorgeous.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats! She's adorable! I love the look on her face.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thrilled for you both. Iris, Lily, black girls, flowers, how about Dahlia?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love her little face. Oh, what a sweetheart. Congratulations. I can't wait to see her grow. Read about her being good. And naughty. And good. So happy for you. Squeeeeee!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe a Texas Star ?!?!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you Viking Queen! Iris would be so proud that you got another little Spoo to love. She's lovely.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

What a cutie! Watch out...she's giving you THAT LOOK. Around here, we call it "that Scottie under the eyebrows look"...they angle their eyes up thru their eyebrows and it usually means trouble. Love it!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my, she knows she's home! Look at that glint in her eye! So many congratulations, and we wish you many happy years together.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> She is wonderful! Had to be WestU, Lola is a Donnchada. This is a happy day!!!


Ding ding ding! We have a winner! And I will be forever grateful.

This has been a very good experience on the heels of an awful loss. This little girl makes my heart sing!

Viking Queen


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous and has just the right amount of mischief in those eyes


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Serendipity! Temptation is removed from WestU who needs a show Beagle and VQ gets a pick Poodle. A black version of Lola, oh my! Elegant, petite, confident and fast, sweetheart personality. Too bad the name Karma has just been taken


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! She is precious! I can see already how she will bring you so much life, laughter, and love!!! Happy Puppyhood!!!!! The PF Guardian Angels were watching over you for sure!


Now for 'flower' names.....................Violet
Bella Donna
Aster
Camellia
 Dahlia
Jasmine
Pansy
Laurel
Zinnia
Daisy
Lotus
Laelia
Ginger
Heather
Stargazer
Veronica
Poppy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new little sidekick


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! How super exciting!!! What a wonderful gift and connection!! I am so very very happy for you both!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She's a trouper.....just gave her a bath. She was nasty stinky from a little boo boo in her shipping crate. She stood still in the bath. No shaking or fear reaction. I towel dried her...she was happy with the snuggle...THEN, she spotted the little poodle in the mirrored closet doors. Tail and whole body wiggling. I will try to video that another day. Long lost sibling I am sure. It was really cute. Iris used to bark at the doggie in the mirror.

Then we had a few poodle zoomies ...cute, happy, well adjusted.

VQ


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

My heart has been extra heavy for everyone on the forum who has recently lost their dog and reading this, and others' posts about their new loves, has buoyed my heart! Congrats! She is beautiful and has that glint of mischief in her eye, making her irresistible. Enjoy! And post more pics!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am so happy for you, she is absolutely beautiful!!! We will have puppies growing up together on PF! I'm thrilled for you both, and that little girl will have a wonderful life with you. Can't wait for more pics.

Oh, and lots of great names Molly, my favourites of them are Heather and Poppy.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Ivy
Lotus
Rose
Violet
Laurel
Lilac
Jet
Wanda


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

:whoo: :happy:

This is good. 
I am so happy for you! I know she will keep you wonderfully busy. I can not wait to watch her grow up and train you well. lol

Yay!


----------



## Jamork (May 3, 2016)

So happy that you've found your new friend & companion so quickly. She sounds like she's going to adapt quite fast.

She's absolutely adorable!! :cute::cute:

If you like flower names, have you thought of 'Tulip?'


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

She's beautiful. And from a wonderful breeder, too. Congratulations!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tulip!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Pansy, or maybe Ivy


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the look in her eye with the ducky! Marvellous puppy! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Aawww that is the cutest thing ever! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

No matter if you think your snaps are blurry, they'd be so anyway for me from my copious tears of happiness for you both, VQ . Huge big congratulations, and I know you and your sweet Donnchada puppy girl will live a wonderful life together! Please start a 52 weeks asap !!!

What a wonderful puppy girl -- I anxiously await more info on her, but that one pic tells all and shows you have a busy next year ahead of you  (heh heh heh)! Missy *knows* she's home and she has a heart to mend!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm very happy for you! She is just so cute from what I can see!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Good News*

Iris's parents were Thaumas and Electra. Her siblings were Arke, Aella, Celaeno and Ocypete. She was a Greek godess and was the personification of the rainbow and a messenger of the gods. She is also regarded as one of the goddesses of the sea and sky. Her child was Pothos. The roman equivalent is Arcus. It is thought that the Egyptian god Isis was another personification. Elecrtra was the cloud nymph. In Euripides' play _Heracles_, Iris appears alongside Lyssa. She plucked hair from the head of the queen Dido. In the Galician language Iris is Vella. In Lithuanian the flower is called Rainele. In Azerbaijani it is Susan. Susan is also a type of Iris.
Iris susiana L. ? The Plant List
Iris was a lovely girl and I think she would have liked her new sibling to carry on her life's work.
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so happy for you - there is nothing like puppy cuddles to help heal the gaping hollow of grief. I bought some very beautiful violas yesterday - don't know if Viola has already been suggested?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

How about Fleur or Flora? Or Acacia?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

We went to bed about 10 PM....nary a peep out of the little darling. 19 min ago, at 1:20, she peeped, litterally, and we went out to potty. Immediate success. 

I tried out lots of flower and botanical names earlier this evening, including many that you all suggested.

In our family we have already had a Daisy, Rose, Violet, and of course Iris. 

The name which she consistantly responds to....quite Joyously, I might add, is POPPY! She bounces around happily when I say that name, so Poppy it is! 

We are shopping tomorrow at garden centers...they are all dog friendly here, maybe I need to get some Poppy plants? We already have Iris, Violet, Rose and Daisy plants.

Now, FJM.........does that mean I have to get a Sophy and move from Colorado to England?

I will be assembling the "big girl crate" tomorrow as she sleeps all stretched out and makes herself twice as long as she really is....those long long legs. The medium sized one is a bit cramped.

Well, back to sleep for Poppy and me! Good night everyone, sleep tight.

Viking Queen

Registered name......Donnchada's Joyful Poppy

Joyful, because she is, and that's also a bit of a way to honor my dear friend Gil....in Hebrew his name Gil means Joy. Since knowing him I have had much more Joy and peace in my life. He was a great friend to Iris as well and joined me the night she died. We laughed about her funny sense of humor, we cried over her loss and we celebrated her with Ice Cream. He is a talented Chiropractor and took care of Iris' physical needs as she grew frail. He eased her pain. He has treated me as well and now a 50 year history of Migraine headaches is over and just a very very bad dream. Gil is a fly fisherman. He is teaching me to fish and took Iris and me to the river not so long ago. Today I gave him a baggie of Iris' tail hair so he could tie flies for fishing using her hair. He said " It would be an honor to go fishing again with Iris." What a dear friend! I think it is only fitting that I honor him in this small way, by including his name with little Miss Poppy's name.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Iris's parents were Thaumas and Electra. Her siblings were Arke, Aella, Celaeno and Ocypete. She was a Greek godess and was the personification of the rainbow and a messenger of the gods. She is also regarded as one of the goddesses of the sea and sky. Her child was Pothos. The roman equivalent is Arcus. It is thought that the Egyptian god Isis was another personification. Elecrtra was the cloud nymph. In Euripides' play _Heracles_, Iris appears alongside Lyssa. She plucked hair from the head of the queen Dido. In the Galician language Iris is Vella. In Lithuanian the flower is called Rainele. In Azerbaijani it is Susan. Susan is also a type of Iris.
> Iris susiana L. ? The Plant List
> Iris was a lovely girl and I think she would have liked her new sibling to carry on her life's work.
> Eric


Great information, Eric! Some of that I knew, but boy, you are thorough!

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

fjm said:


> I am so happy for you - there is nothing like puppy cuddles to help heal the gaping hollow of grief. I bought some very beautiful violas yesterday - don't know if Viola has already been suggested?


We have decided on Poppy! Now, FJM.........does that mean I have to get a Sophy and move from Colorado to England?

VQ


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to our forum little Poppy


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Poppy is a sweet name. I'm glad you're happy with your new baby!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Tears here! Her name! The fly fishing lures, Iris going fishing in spirit...
Its beautifully
overwhelming. 
What a wonderful, heart touching post, VQ!
Welcome home, Joyful Poppy!???

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Donnchada's Joyful Poppy, absolutely perfect. Viking Queen is being a bit modest about Poppy...she could strut her stuff in the ring with the best of them. I suspect that is not in VQ's plans, but it is fun to know.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy had a wonderful night.....so did I. Got lots of sleep. We had a long walk with a very bouncy poodle. She is strutting her stuff in the neighborhood and getting noticed for her style.

Poppy is absolutely stunning in confirmation and movement but I have no plans to show her. 

She is having breakfast. Grab a kibble....zoom into the carpet with it. Pounce on it. Zoom around more. Wait a bit, go back for another kibble....repeat process. She is very entertaining. 

She carries around her ducky and another plush toy and currently is carrying around a paper towel tube with great panache! Quite the retriever.

I need breakfast now, then we are going shopping to introduce her to some of our favorite shop keepers.

Have a great day, everyone. It will be a busy day. 

VQ and Poppy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy for you and Poppy to have found each other at just the right moment. She sounds like she is going to be a lovely companion for many years to come and the perfect way to honor Iris' memory and the rich part of the fabric of your life that she was (and always will be).

Have an excellent day you two! Take pictures.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Love her name, welcome Poppy!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice to have a dog that "coulda been a contender" in the show world. Poppy just needs to win your heart and I suspect she's already collected that. I hope you will start a 52 week thread, because we want to hear all about her high altitude adventures. You got her out of our miserable climate just in time!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just what I thought, she is beautiful and congratulations


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It sounds like you two are off to a super fantastic start, it sounds like she is the quintessential poodle, and I am really looking forward to her 52 week thread!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Love her name and how you two communicated so well to decide on it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY! for Poppy.......Looks like she's where she should be....with you! BUT WE NEED MORE PICTURES!!!!! LOL!



P.S. I'm not surprised she reacted to the name......everytime I had a litter of pups, if we needed to round them up from the yard we would call "Puppy Puppy Puppy" and they always came running!


----------



## KimC (Jul 19, 2014)

Absolutely adorable with her Ducky


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome Poppy! You have a great home and I know you will have lots of help to become the perfect prancing poodle.
Eric and Grace Woof!!


----------

